# an die techniker!



## duro e (24. April 2011)

moin leute ,
also hab was sehr spezielles vor bzw ein freund wünscht sich etwas für sein rad.
erstmal muss ich sagen , er ist teilbehindert , er hat an einer hand keine finger mehr und fährt trotzdem dh fr und etwas trial.
sein rad hat 2 hope v2 scheibenbremsen , die mit  einem hebel bedient werden. die leitungen sind gekoppelt und er hat eine übersetzung von 40% vr  zu 60% hr bremskraft. er wünscht sich eine art lockout , für die leitung , sodass er mit 1 oder 2 handgriffen die vorderbremse vom system entkoppeln kann.
wie könnte man so etwas bauen , bzw ins system einbringen ?

wäre eurer hilfe sehr sehr dankbar!

mfg ,
alex


----------



## erwinosius (24. April 2011)

um eine Lösung für einen Lockout zu finden müsste man erst einmal wissen wie die beiden Leitungen gekoppelt sind und wie die Bremskraft verteilt wirrd. Also wir genau die Verteilung funtioniert. Denn an diesem Punkt müsste man dann auch den Lockout anbringen.
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (24. April 2011)

ich werd gleich mal ein bild machen von der kopplung an seinem rad 
sieht ist so gesehen ein tstück , mit einer durchflussreglung , die zur vorderbremse hin etws zugedreht wurde glaube ich . werd mir da noch daten von ihm einholen bzw kenntnisse und es ablichten.


----------



## duro e (24. April 2011)

so , ist wie ich in erinnerung hatte nen tstück verbaut . 





der plan ist halt mittels einer klemmung oder ähnlichem die vordere bremse abzukoppeln.

meine überlegung wäre gewesen eine bohrung zu machen mit feingewinde , dann eine kleine schraube einsetzten mit dichtung , die genau den inneren durchmesser der leitung abdeckt und somit kein dot mehr durchlässt.  
mein teoretisches problem dabei aber , wenn ich die schraube reindrehen würde um das system zu trennen , drückt die schraube das öl doch zur bremszange hin ab , da sie ja selber platz braucht . nun fragt sich wie viel das wäre , oder ob sich nur der druckpunkt der bremse nach vorn verschieben würde?.


----------



## ingoingo (24. April 2011)

Ideal wäre ein Dreiwegehahn für Hydraulik, damit würde das T-Stück entfallen und man könnte zwichen beiden Bremsen wählen oder einfach beide einschalten.

Das gehäuse des hahnes könnte man mit dem rahmen verschrauben um zu gewährleisten dass dein Freund es ohne Finger bedienen kann.

lg Ingo


off/ontopic:Nach meiner meinung ist es nicht möglich mit einer Durchflussregelung die Bremsleistung zu verteilen, nur die Zeit bis die Bremse wirkt kann man einstellen.


----------



## duro e (24. April 2011)

ingoingo , bilder bzw zeichnungen wären top und links wo man etwas geeignetes herbekommt -

so hab mal meine gedanken festgehalten.
p als druckquelle also hebel sollte klar sein .
das blaue ist eine schraube , soweit auch klar .
die lilanen ,,backen" sind eine art von klemmen , die sich beim reinschrauben zuziehen bzw verjüngen. (hoffe beschreibung kann man verstehen )
das grüne sind die normalen stutzenschrauben der leitungen , auf dem obrigen bild schön silber


----------



## ingoingo (24. April 2011)

Um beide Bremsen betreiben zu können benötigt du ein Ventil mit einer T Bohrung (Gibt auch noch L Bohrung da kann man jedoch nur eine Bremse auswählen)

http://german.alibaba.com/product-g...way-ball-valve-mini-ball-valve-239984046.html


----------



## hst_trialer (24. April 2011)

Wenn ich Morgen oder Dienstag mal Zeit finde, dann macht der Magura-mann mal ne ansage


----------



## duro e (24. April 2011)

jow das wär fett , mein kollege freut sich schon wie nen kleinkind . ok er tut mir auch echt leid , er ist halt super eingeschränkt beim fahren , aber er kann was . er muss halt seinen handrest mittels spezialhandschuh unter einen modifizierten bremshebel klemmen , sodass er am lenker ,,fixiert " ist . und da wärs für ihn sicherlich ne hilfe wenn er auch mal nur mit hr bremse fahren kann . im moment hat er mir gesagt ist die übersetzung bei 50:50 , deswegen muss er vorsichtig immer bremsen ^^.
mir fallen leider keine weiteren dinge ein wie mein vorschlag oben oder ingoingos idee mit dem 3weg hahn.


----------



## hst_trialer (26. April 2011)

Und los gehts:

Um mit einem Geber (Hebel) 2 Nehmer (Bremssättel) betreiben zu können, Bedarf es einem größeren Geberkolbendurchmesser, sonst wird das alles recht matschig, sprich langer Leerweg bis zum Arbeitspunkt und der Arbeitspunkt selber wird weich. Um dann noch die Bremsbalance verteilen zu können, muss entweder der/die Nehmerkolben oder der Scheibendurchmesser variiert werden. Ersteres ist sinnvoller aber schwieriger. Eine ganz andere Möglichkeit wäre es, wenn man wie im Rennsport auch mit einem Waagbalken arbeitet. Man könnte also erstmal den Geber 1:1 übersetzt auf einen Kolben geben, welcher dann den Waagbalken betätigt. Über die Veränderung der einzelnen Hebelarme am Waagbalken könnten dann andere Kolben betätigt werden und zum Sattel laufen. So kann man dem hohen Leerweg entgegenwirken und den Druckpunkt wieder saftig machen. ABER: nun müsste dementsprechend mehr Kraft aufgewendet werden, denn Kraft x Weg = Arbeit und die bleibt über das System konstant!

Ausnahmsweise bediene ich mich mal bei einem "gegnerischen" Rennteam: 





Der Waagbalken kann aus dem Cockpit verstellt werden. Sowas für eine Hydraulikbremse zu realisieren wäre sicher ein interessantes aber zeitaufwändiges Projekt.

Nun aber zum entkoppeln:
Klar geht das über einen einfach Hahn, immerhin muss nur die Leitung zum HR dicht gemacht werden. Es muss aber beachtet werden, dass durch den sich schließenden Hahn nicht zu viel Volumen an Bremsflüssigkeit verdrängt wird. Im ungünstigsten fall fängt die Bremse hinten an zu schleifen. Auch in den AGB sollte nicht zu viel reingedrückt werden, weil ja immernoch der Leerweg durchfahren werden muss und dabei etwas Flüssigkeit in den AGB gedrückt wird. Grundsätzlich sollte das aber nicht das Riesenproblem darstellen, da meistens die Beläge eh erst rangepunpt werden müssen.


----------



## ecols (26. April 2011)

Wenn man einen T-Kugelhahn nimmt verändert sich meines Erachtens der Druck im System durch das zudrehen nicht, weil alle Kanäle ja befüllt bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (26. April 2011)

Vermutlich wird das schließen des Hahnes generell kein großes Problem sein, besonders beim Kugelhahn. Man schließt ihn ja allmählich, so dass sich die Volumina entsprechend verteilen. Wichtig ist nur, dass man es bedenkt, falls es doch Probleme gibt. Ich denke aber auch, dass ein Hahn am Lenker ganz nett ist. Für mich bleibt nur die Frage nach der Bremskraftverteilung...


----------



## XSS (26. April 2011)

Man könnte ja zusätzlich auch noch den Ausgleichsbehälter vom Volumen her vergrößern ..


----------



## Helbo (26. April 2011)

Moin,
was noch interessant wäre ist wie beim Motorrad Integralbremssystem was wirklich 70%V 30%H leistet. Um da an informationen zu kommen müsste man mal in ein wartungs buch schauen da steht meistens der schalt plan etc. drin bzw. um sich dort inspirationen zu holen. zum erhöhten druck in der leitung beim blokieren der vorderad bremse könnte man mittels aus gleich schraube arbeiten wie hs 33 die die beläge nachführt bzw weg führt wenn ich strecke fahren muss mit trialbike. 
mfg Helbo


----------



## jan_hl (27. April 2011)

Leicht offtopic, aber:

Im amerikanischen Forum ist jemand mit einem ähnlichen Problem. Er hats mit zwei Bremshebeln auf einer Seite gelöst:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=29555


----------



## OctaneFX3 (27. April 2011)

Helbo schrieb:


> Moin,
> was noch interessant wäre ist wie beim Motorrad Integralbremssystem was wirklich 70%V 30%H leistet. Um da an informationen zu kommen müsste man mal in ein wartungs buch schauen da steht meistens der schalt plan etc. drin bzw. um sich dort inspirationen zu holen.


 

Integralbremssysteme sind beim Motorrad im Normalfall immer in verbindung mit ABS. Da wird die Bremskraftverteilung schlicht im Ventilblock geregelt...denke nicht das sich jemand den 5 kilo Klotz + elektronik ans bike hängen will


----------



## hst_trialer (27. April 2011)

habe gerade etwas gestöbert und das bisher kleinste an Kugelhahn was ich finden konnte war dieser:
http://www.hydrauliktechnik24.de/Ku...elhahn-6-L-6-L-AG-max-500-bar::522117617.html

Ist nicht sonderlich schön so ein Teil, aber funktional. 
Da wir aber einige Fertigungsmöglichkeit hier im Forum haben würde ich fast vorschlagen wir probieren doch mal einen Eigenbau... oder spricht was dagegen?
Ich würde mich um ein Konzept bemühen und die CAD erstellen, dann brauchen wir nur noch Material und einen Zerspaner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (27. April 2011)

Interessantes Projekt . Ich klinke mich auch mal mit ein


----------



## hst_trialer (27. April 2011)

Sehr gut, da wäre noch ein Zerspaner!

Ich tendiere mitlerweile schon wieder dazu die Idee von duro_e aufzunehmen und zu verfeinern. Eine kleine Rändelschraube mit einem Absatz für Dichtelemente, sprich O-ringe sollte helfen auch dem Druck stand zu halten.


----------



## ingoingo (27. April 2011)

Zerspaner, anwesend  .

Solange ich es auf meinen Maschinen fertigen kann soll es kein Problem darstellen !


lg Ingo


----------



## F-N-C (27. April 2011)

Bin zufällig durch die Galerie hier rein gestolpert.

Das erinnert mich ein wenig an die Mick Doohan-Geschichte.

Kurzfassung:
Mick D. ist mehrfacher Motorrad-GP Weltmeister, konnte aber verletzungsbedingt nicht mehr mit dem rechten Fuß die Hinterrad-Bremse bedienen. Zweiter "normaler" Bremshebel geht nicht, weil kein Platz. -> Bedienung per DAUMEN-Hebel!
Inzwischen auch im Motocross angekommen:
Man kann nun auch in einer engen Rechstkurve den Fuß rausstellen und trotzdem das Hinterrad kurz blockieren, um schneller rum zu kommen.

Wäre ein solcher Daumenbremshebel ggf. eine Möglichkeit?
Das würde die ganz Trennerei und Bremskraft-Verteilung sparen und gleichzeitig eine unabhängige Bedienung beider Bremsen ermöglichen.






Es gibt, wenn man mal nach "Daumenbremse" oder "Thumb-brake" sucht diverserlei Adaptionen.


----------



## OctaneFX3 (27. April 2011)

Die Idee find ich ganz gut. Da was aus dem Motorradbereich zu Adaptieren halte ich allerdings für recht Teuer (zumindest das was ich jetzt auf anhieb gefunden habe).

aber eigentlich müsste es ein "falschrum" montierter Bremshebel ja auch tun...blöd zu erklären...quasi ein Bremshebel für Rechts umdrehen so das die Vorderseite nach Hinten schaut, von unten mit nem Adapter an den Lenker geschraubt das die position stimmt und man mit dem Daumen drücken kann. 

Die Fragen die sich mir hier stellen sind allerdings ob das ganze a) gut und dosierbar zu bedienen ist, besonders wenn man beide Bremshebel gleichzeitig betätigt.
und b) Bringt man mit dem Daumen genug Kraft auf oder muss man evtl. was an den Kolbenverhältnissen anpassen?

Dazu kommt noch das bei gleichzeitiger betätigung 3 Finger für die Bremse "draufgehen" und nur 2 um am Lenker zu ziehen, sich zu halten etc. keine Ahnung ob man sich daran gewöhnen kann bzw. das ausreicht...dafür fahre ich noch nicht lange genug...

aber der ansatz ist denke ich mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## ecols (27. April 2011)

Eine Daumenbremse reicht kreftmäßig niemals für den Trialeinsatz. V.a. nicht wenn der Gegendruck fehlt. Wenn der Daumen an der HR Bremse wäre, könnte man ja auch vorne nicht mehr gut ziehen.. Allerdings könnte ich mir schon vorstellen dass man einen Umschalthebel mit dem Daumen betätigen könnte. Wäre halt gut wenn das eher so ein "Flip" Schalter wäre, den man recht schnell schalten kann.


----------



## hst_trialer (27. April 2011)

Geht es denn um eine Trialanwendung?


----------



## duro e (27. April 2011)

also , er fährt mehr freeride , aber baut auch trialaktionen mit ein , sprich mal aufm hr irgendwo runterspringen.
nur wie soll er schalten , und mit 2 einzelenen hebeln auf einer seite bremsen? , er hat einen bremsfinger und den selben zum schalten. an der anderen hand besteht KEINE möglichkeit eines bremshebels oder schalthebels.
2 hebel hatte er probiert , geht aber nicht vernünftig.
deswegen hat er ja auch diese kopplungsleitung für 2 bremsen und 1 einzelhebel der beide bedient mit druck.

deswegen sollte man auch an dieser kopplung eine umleckung /bzw blockadeeinbauen um die vr bremse auszuklinken aus dem system.

also von 2 hebel oder daumenhebel bitte doch abstand lassen .
deswegen schrieb ich ja auch an die techniker . es geht ja darum etwas zu schaffen , was es warscheinlich so noch nicht gab bzw nicht bekannt ist . mit 2 hebeln auf einer seite ist bekannt , aber untauglich in diesem fall leider.


----------



## F-N-C (27. April 2011)

[Edit:]
Hab das Vorposting zu spät gesehen.
Lasse es aber trotzdem mal stehen, vielleicht hilft es ja noch jemand anderem bei der Ideenfindung oder ähnlichen Problemen.
[/Edit]

War nur so 'ne schnelle Idee mit dem Daumenhebel.

Kräftemäßig:
Im "Alltagsbetrieb" könnte das schon reichen. Wenn ich grob überschlage, wieviel Kraft ich zum blockieren des Hinterrades brauche (Zeigefinger allein ohne große Kraft reicht locker) und wieviel Kraft ein oller Alivio Daumentrigger benötigt, um die Kette vorne vom mittleren auf's große Blatt zu befördern... Der Daumen hat vieeeel Kraft.

Koordination:
Geht eigentlich auch. Ich kann schon ohne Verrenkungen hinten anbremsen und gleichzeitig schalten.

Umsetzung:
Grobe Idee: Der Hebel muss, um der netürlichen Bewegung des Daumen zu entsprechen, in der Hebellage "tiefer gelegt" werden.
Erste und einfachste Idee zur Umsetzung, wenn auch nicht grade Elegant:
Eine 22,2mm auf 22,2mm Klemmschelle a'la Syntace VRO-Vorbauklemmung bauen. Diese hinter dem normalen Bremshebel nach unten zeigend montieren. Da rein ein Stück abgesägtes Lenkernede stecken und da dran den Bremshebel montieren. Für bessere Ergonomie dann ggf. einen passenden Bremshebel bauen. Sollte für einen Zerspaner aber kein Problem darstellen.

Schalthebel: Grip-Shift?

Welche Kräfte man im Trial braucht, um das Vorder, bzw. Hinterrad bei den Sprüngen und Landungen blockiert zu halten, habe ich leider keine Ahnung.
Kenne den Trialsport nur als Zuschauer und "Opfer" bei Shows. 
Eine versuchsweise Montage mit einem tiefer gelegten Hebel und einer mehr oder weniger provisorischen Schelle dürfte aber finanziell kein großes Risiko darstellen.


----------



## F-N-C (27. April 2011)

Ich leg nochmal nach:

Manche Idee kommt einem ja an den ungewöhnlisten Orten...

Grade auf dem Nachhauseweg bin ich an einem Spargelstand vorbeigekommen, es wurde noch ganz Old-School mit Balkenwaage abgewogen... Balkenwaage -> Waagebalken...

Hatte hst-trialer ja schon gesagt, dass dies die optimale Lösung wäre.

Ein Waagebalken ist das einzige mir bekannte System, mit dem man ohne großen Hick-Hack stufenlos eine Last verteilen kann. Bezogen auf ein Bremssystem bedeutet das, es lässt sich problemlos eine Verteilung der Bremskraft von 100:0 über 50:50 bis 0:100 ohne Veränderung des Druckpunktes, ohne Volumen-Gedönse und ohne Ventile erschlagen.

(Wird das im Automobil-Rennsport, z.B. Rally und Tourenwagen nicht genau so gemacht? Also wie auf dem Bild, zwei Geberkolben an einem Pedal. Verbindung per Waagebalken, Bremskraftverteilung durch verschieben des Angriffspunktes?)

Das ganze ist leider mit einem hydraulischen Hebel und den beengten Platzverhältnissen am Lenker etwas komliziert. Per Seilzug ist das jedoch kein Thema:




(Sorry, schnell hingerotzes Paint-Bild, hatte grade nichts anderes zur Hand...)

Dreht man die Aufhängung des Eingangszuges komplett nach rechts, wirkt die volle Kraft auf die hintere Bremse. Man erspart sich eine Entkopplung per Kugelhahn-Geschichte.

Neues Problem: Mechanische Scheibenbremsen sind doof.
Lösung: Trickstuff und TRP haben jeweils ein System angekündigt, mit dem sich (für Cyclocross gedacht) hydraulische Discs per herkömmlicher Rennrad-STIs bedienen lassen. Leider haben die sich noch nicht materialisiert.

Summit Labs hat aber eine pragmatische, wie einfache Lösung parat:
Umbau normaler Bremshebel auf Seilzug:
http://www.cxmagazine.com/drop-bar-hydraulic-disc-brakes-cable-pull-adapter-for-cyclocross-cannard
http://www.cxmagazine.com/summit-la...kes-for-cyclocross-with-the-324-brake-adaptor

Legt man die Geberkolben nebeneinander, könnte man diese problemlos per (verstellbarem) Waagebalken bedienen. Je nach verwendetem System lässt sich das ganze bestimmt recht kompakt am oder unter dem Vorbau platzieren, als Bremshebel bleibt einzig ein normaler V-Brake oder Cantihebel am Lenker. Zudem hat man die Möglichkeit beide Systeme getrennt zu entlüften und als Reserve auch das Volumen zweier Ausgleichsbehälter zu haben ist auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (27. April 2011)

Dann wäre ja aber erst einmal zu klären was er eigentlich überhaupt für ein Bremssystem verwendet.
Also ich gehe mal von einer hydraulischen Scheibenbreme aus. Da wäre aber eine Avid BB7 doch auch eine gute Alternative wenn man ein System für Seilzug baut.
Man muss bei dem ganzen dann doch schon noch ein bisschen drauf achten dass das ganze System nicht zu schwer wird. Außerdem ist ja jeder Adapter wieder ein Schwachpunkt und ein Faktor für Ungenauigkeit im System.

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist ob das System "schnell" umschaltbar sein soll, oder nicht. Weil wenn ich den ersten Vorschlag mit der Schraube ansehe, ist ein Schnelles umschalten eher schlecht möglich. Bei der Variante mit dem Kugelhahn dann schon eher.

Mir taugt bisher eigentlich das System mit dem Waagbalken am besten. Eine ziemliche einfache Sache, die mit relativ wenig Aufwand realisierbar ist.
Die Frage ist nur wie man die Verstellung hinbekommen könnte damit sie im "Fahrzustand" fixiert, aber trotzdem schnell verstellbar ist.

Bei der hydraulischen Variante wäre ich skeptisch wegen der Fertigung des Kugelhahns. Habe da selbst nicht die Erfahrung wie sowas gedichtet wird und wie schwer es ist solch ein Teil entsprechend genau zu fertigen damit es dann dich ist. Stelle es mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz so einfach vor.
Ist allerdings auch eine sehr saubere und ordentliche Lösung.

Ich finde man sollte bei dem ganzen einem System treu bleiben. Also entweder hydraulisch oder mit Zug.


soweit von mir
gruß
erwin


----------



## duro e (27. April 2011)

er fährt hope moto v2 scheibenbremsen. 
ich bin immernoch fan meines vorschlags , ne kleine schraube sollte nicht das problem an schnelligkeit sein , es soll ja nur nicht 10minuten dauern es umzubauen. nen paar umdrehungen bei ner schraube langen ja dicke.

der kugelhahn wäre auch gut , da muss man aber mal schaun wie des so funktioniert allet bei ner bike bremse.
also würds halt cool finden , wenn mal was davon gebaut wird / getestet wird.
von der waagbalken idee ganz schnell wieder weg  , er will schon was das nicht extrem auffällt bzw reinhaut. da bleiben halt nur nen kleiner hahn oder schraube im verteiler über.
bin auf die ersten entwürfe gespannt bzw auf die entwicklung


----------



## unchained (27. April 2011)

ich poste heute abend mal einen vorschlag...


----------



## unchained (27. April 2011)

Hier nun mein erster Entwurf. 

Fakten:

-3 Stellungen realisierbar: 

--> Nullstellung: Kolben verweilt in Bohrung. Fluid kann fließen. Bremskraft 50/50

--> Stellung 1: Kolben bewegt sich stufenlos nach oben und quetscht die Zufuhr zum VR 
                     ab. 

--> Stellung 2: Kolben bewegt sich stufenlos nach unten und quetscht die Zufuhr zum 
                     HR ab

- Eine Zuleitung versorgt 2 Abgänge
- Dichtigkeit realisiert durch PTFE-Quetschkolben.
- Bewegung des Kolbens erfolgt durch eine Bewegungsschraube, die vom Rändelrächen 
  per Hand bewegt wird. 

Der Rest ist markiert. 





PS: Ich erkenne grad noch zwei Darstellungs- und Dimensionsfehler. Diese werden noch ausgebessert beim 2. Entwurf.


----------



## ingoingo (27. April 2011)

sieht gut aus, ist auch gut realisierbar ( konventionell) jedoch müssen wir noch eine Lösung finden die Welle axial zu sichern, um einer ungewollte hin und her Bewegung entgegenzuwirken.

lg Ingo


----------



## unchained (27. April 2011)

Zur axialen Sicherung der Welle hab ich mir schon was überlegt. Ich mach morgen mal eine Überarbeitung des Entwurfs. 

Gruß

André


----------



## C9H13NO3 (28. April 2011)

gute arbeit jungs!

die daumenhebel loesung finde ich persoenlich aber interessanter.
grosser vorteil: er kann jederzeit mit vr und oder hr bremsen.
ist doch wichtiger als schalten zu koennen. schaltung vorbaunah montieren.
lieber zum schalten umgreifen als einen kompromiss mit den bremsen einzugehen.

was sagt er denn dazu? ein nicht unwichtiger aspekt...

vom kraftaufwand sollte es mit einer 4 kolben doch auch hinhauen.
beide bremsgriffe auf einer seite montiert, muesste vielleicht nur der hebel (winkel) angepasst werden. hebelverlaengerung schlaegt sich natuerlich auch positiv auf den kraftaufwand aus.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. April 2011)

Moin Jungs

kurze Anmerkung zur Lösung von unchained:
Das ist der erste Schuss, das weiß ich, aber es sollte unbedingt beachtet werden, dass die gesamten Flüssigkeitsführenden Bohrungen mindestens den Durchmesser der Leitung oder Fittinge haben! Der Grat ist sehr schmal, denn wenn die Durchmesser zu klein sind, wird die Reibung zu groß und es kann passieren, dass bei schnellen Betätigungen das Fluid nicht mehr zurück fließt. Ein aufpumpen der Bremse wäre die Folge!

Sonst gute Idee, wobei ich noch Sorgen bei der wirklichen Abdichtung sehe. Die Mantelfläche des Kolben übernimmt scheinbar diese Aufgabe. Aber bitte auch daran denken, dass wir locker mal über 100bar in das System schießen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich eine Lösung über einen Konus gewählt. Ich würde auch auf irgendwelche Experimente verzichten und die Teile aus was solidem bauen. Die Schraube aus Edelstahl und das Gehäuse vllt aus hochfestem Alu.
Was mir noch fehlt ist eine Sicherung gegen ungewolltes herausdrehen der Schraube. Am liebsten wäre mir eine Lösung mit Splint durch das Gehäuse und Absatz in der Schraube, nur wird dann die Gewindelänge der Schraube kürzer. Ich hätte ein M10x1 genommen. Dann sind gerademal 3 Umdrehungen nötig bis es zu ist, weil mehr als 3mm muss das Loch nicht geöffnet werden bis die nötige Querschnittsfläche erreicht ist. Dann jedoch kann das Teil gut fest verschaubt werden. 2 O-Ringe sehe ich auch als nötig an, man müsste mal testen wieviel vorspannung die O-Ringe so bräuchten um dem Druck stand zu halten.

Vom Fertigugnsaufwand sicherlich etwas anstrengender, aber nicht unmöglich.


----------



## ingoingo (28. April 2011)

Bei der Lösung von unchained dehnt der Kolben sich aus und dichtet so die ganze sache ab, 

Aber seine und deine Lösung sind ja wieder 2 paar schuh, ich dachte wir bauen einen 3 Wegehahn.

lg Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (28. April 2011)

Warum dehnt er sich aus?

Ich hatte duro_e mittlerweile so verstanden, dass im Vordergrund steht nur die VR-Bremse ab zu klemmen.


----------



## ingoingo (28. April 2011)

Ich habs so verstanden dass beide Bremsen benutzt werden können bzw immer nur eine.

Bei der Ptfe Konstruktion:

Die Rändelschraube verharrt axial an ihrer Position, dreht man an ihr bewegt sich ein kleiner Ptfe Kolben und sobald er an seiner jeweiligen endlage angekommen ist drückt er sich minimal auseinander was auf das innere Gewinde zurückzuführen ist,


----------



## OctaneFX3 (28. April 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich beim Beispiel von unchained mit der verdrängten Megne beim schließen des Zylinders in eine Blockstellung? Klar is nicht wirklich viel und der Hauptteil geht wohl den widerstandsfreien Weg richtung Ausgleichsbehälter...war nur so ein Gedankengang, keine Ahnung ob es da Probleme geben könnte.

Als Verdrehsicherung bietet sich evtl. eine Mutter mit nem angeschweisstem Stift als Hebel an, die das Gewinde der Rändelschraube dan gegen das gehäuse kontert. Flügelmutter geht auch, baut aber doch recht hoch. Ist einfach zu bedienen und man hat keine Fummelei mit nem stift oder ähnlichenm. Oder so ein "Klemmblech" das man gerne mal an Rändelschrauben findet. Komm Grad nicht auf den Namen...halt ein blech das am Gehäuse verschraubt und seitlich gegen die Rändelfläche drückt.


----------



## MTBle (28. April 2011)

Hier mal mein Geistesblitz. 

Wie währe es wenn man den einstellbaren Durchfluß zum vorderen Bremssattel so gestaltet das man ihn leicht von außen einstellen kann. 

Also zum Beispiel das vorhandene T-Stück lassen und zwischen T-Stück und vorderem Bremssattel noch ein Ventil einbauen. 
Wichtig währe nur daß das Ventil nicht 100% schließen kann sondern vielleicht nur 98%. 

Sonst kommt man in folgenden Kreislauf: 
Die Bremsflüssigkeit erwärmt sich etwas --> Ausdehnung --> Bremse schleift --> mehr Erwärmung --> mehr Ausdehnung --> Bremse schleift mehr ... Bis irgendwann die Bremse zu ist.

Währe eben einfach zu bauen und könnte mit einen Kugelhahn mit Anschlag (für 98% zu) realisiert werden.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. April 2011)

@ octane
wenn du einfach nur das System an sich betrachtest und die Enden verschließt, wird es trotzdem stellbar sein. Das verdrängte Volumen wird woanders wieder frei. Vorausgesetzt die Hohlräume im PTFE-Kolben sind miteinander verbunden, am besten auch öl gefüllt.

@ ingo
dass sich der kolben ausdehnt ist in den Endpositionen unwahrscheinlich, weil sich das Gewinde der Rändelschraube in der Systemmitte befindet nud dort verharrt.

@ MTBle
ich glaube zu wissen was du meinst. Es bleibt die Frage ob die Wärmeübertragung vom Sattel bis zum Ventil nachher so groß ist, dass sich dies auch nachteilig auf die VR-Bremse auswirkt. Ich denke nicht, will es aber nicht komplett unbedacht lassen. Das Problem ist dann aber, dass man das Ventil einfach nicht nur ein bisschen auf lassen kann, weil dann bei jeder Hebelbetätigung eben auch Fluid durch kann. Dadurch wird das aufpumpen wieder begünstigt. 

@unchained
wie realisierst du, dass sich der ptfe-Kolben beim betätigen der Rändelschraube nicht mit dreht?


----------



## OctaneFX3 (28. April 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @ octane
> wenn du einfach nur das System an sich betrachtest und die Enden verschließt, wird es trotzdem stellbar sein. Das verdrängte Volumen wird woanders wieder frei. Vorausgesetzt die Hohlräume im PTFE-Kolben sind miteinander verbunden, am besten auch öl gefüllt.
> 
> @unchained
> wie realisierst du, dass sich der ptfe-Kolben beim betätigen der Rändelschraube nicht mit dreht?


 
Verstehe es zwar nicht zu 100%, aber ich glaub dir das mal so mit Hydraulik hab ich nicht wirklich was am Hut. Mal ausgegangen davon das der Kolben dicht ist, also auch das Gewinde bzw sämtliche hohlräume sind befüllt, dürfte sich bei verschlossenen Enden doch eigentlich garnichts bewegen, oder hab ich irgendwo nen totalen knick im denken? Will jetzt hier keine Lehrstunde draus machen...is ja nicht Sinn der Sache...versuche nur zu verstehen wo mein Fehler ist.

Edit: hat sich erledigt...nach längerem überlegen hab ichs jetzt auch begriffen 

Deine Frage bezüglich des mitdrehens bringt mich grad auf einen Denkfehler meinerseits...zumindest bei unchained´s Vorschlag is meine Klemmmutter mächtig sinnlos da an der Stelle wo ich Klemmen wollte ja garkein Gewinde ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (28. April 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> 
> kurze Anmerkung zur Lösung von unchained:
> Das ist der erste Schuss, das weiß ich, aber es sollte unbedingt beachtet werden, dass die gesamten Flüssigkeitsführenden Bohrungen mindestens den Durchmesser der Leitung oder Fittinge haben! Der Grat ist sehr schmal, denn wenn die Durchmesser zu klein sind, wird die Reibung zu groß und es kann passieren, dass bei schnellen Betätigungen das Fluid nicht mehr zurück fließt. Ein aufpumpen der Bremse wäre die Folge!
> ...



Natürlich muss der Durchmesser der Inneren Leitungen dem der Ausgänge angepasst werden. Es ist allerdings nur der erste Entwurf gewesen. Ich habe auch noch ein paar kleine Fehler gefunden, die wie gesagt, noch ausgebessert werden. 

Ich hatte auch die Idee ein großes Gewinde auf Grund seiner großen Steigung zu nehmen.  M8 oder M10, je nach dem wie groß ich den PTFE Kolben mache. 

Experimente bzgl der Materialie hatte ich nicht vor. Gehäuse aus Alu fräsen, Antriebsrädchen aus Alu, Welle aus Edelstahl. 

Der Kolben ist aus PTFE und realisiert die Dichtkraft über den Umfang. Die Bohrung würde ich auf H7 aufreiben und dementsprechend den Kolben mit leichtem Übermaß einführen. 

Durch die Klemmkraft / Quetschkraft der Bohrung auf den Kolben und das vorhanden Übermaß, wird verhindert, dass sich der Kolben durch die Gewindedrehung mitdreht. Die Reibung im Gewinde ist dementsprechend geringer als die am Umfang. Logo 

Dein Gehäuse sehe ich eher als schwierig zu fertigen. Mit Gießen ist das ja bei der Stückzahl nicht dran zu denken. 

Schwierig alle meine Gedanken in einen Post zu stecken.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. April 2011)

Also ich habe schon so konstruiert, dass man es auch konventionell fertigen kann. Sicherlich nicht ganz leicht, aber ich versuche auch ein kleines Geasmtteil zu schaffen. Eine 3-Wege-Variante habe ich auch noch in petto...


----------



## MTBle (28. April 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Es bleibt die Frage ob die Wärmeübertragung vom Sattel bis zum Ventil nachher so groß ist, dass sich dies auch nachteilig auf die VR-Bremse auswirkt.



Die Vorderradbremse soll doch weg geschaltet werden, dachte ich?

Wenn man dann die Leitung zur VR Bremse komplett dicht macht, dann ist 
das ja ein geschlossenes System ohne Ausgleichsbehälter und dann tritt der von mir beschriebene Teufelskreis in Kraft.

Deswegen nur zur Entlüftung etwas offen lassen, und eben minimales bremsen am VR in Kauf nehmen auch wenn nur HR Bremse gewünscht.


----------



## OctaneFX3 (28. April 2011)

MTBle schrieb:


> Die Vorderradbremse soll doch weg geschaltet werden, dachte ich?
> 
> Wenn man dann die Leitung zur VR Bremse komplett dicht macht, dann ist
> das ja ein geschlossenes System ohne Ausgleichsbehälter und dann tritt der von mir beschriebene Teufelskreis in Kraft.
> ...


 

könnte man vieleicht durch einen Bypass mit Rückschlagventil lösen? Dann könnte sich das Volumen richtung Ausgleichsbehälter ausdehnen ohne das man eine Betätigung in kauf nehmen muss. Die Frage ist ob man das Rückschlagventli so soft auslegen kann das es reagiert bevor sich der Bremskolben bewegt...

Bei dem Ventil von hst sieht mein Laienauge das einzige Problem in den beiden Nuten für die O-Ringe...keine Ahnung ob die in der Fertigung ein Problem wären. Man könte die Nuten aber doch auch einfach in die stellschraube verlegen...sollte von der Fertigung einfacher sein. Da könnte dann nur der Verschleiß ein Problem werden weil die Ringe zusätzlich zur Auf-und Abbewegung auchnoch gedreht werden...

Ich glaub ich mache mir zuviele Gedanken um Sachen zu denen ich als Mechaniker nur Halbwissen vorweisen kann


----------



## hst_trialer (28. April 2011)

@ octane

eigentlich ein wirklich gute Idee, wenn man das Alugehäuse noch eloxiert ist sogar ausreichend Härte gegeben für die Dichtelemente.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. April 2011)

Nun mal die 3-Wege Variante.
Die Idee von Octane habe ich hier noch nicht umgesetzt.


----------



## duro e (28. April 2011)

es geht ausschließlich darum , wie hst es sagte , er will NUR die vr bremse entkoppeln können. spich nur die vr leitung brauch ne blockade die zuschaltbar ist . also brauchen wir keine wechselklemmkolben oder so!


----------



## erwinosius (28. April 2011)

Ich sehe schon. Wenn die Brötchen reden haben die Krümel pause. Also sag ich lieber mal nix. Außer:
Ich könnte für die Fertigung vielleicht ein paar Stücke Titan beisteuern. Das wäre dann auch stabil, leicht und cool.

gruß
erwin


----------



## duro e (28. April 2011)

wär cool hehe , eventuell haben wir auch noch reste auf der arbeit . aber glaub eher nicht. falls messing , kupfer oder edelstahl benötigt wird , das kann ich wohl besorgen 
davon haben wir tonnenweise .
hätte ja auch ne zeichnung gemacht , aber bei dem was ich hier schon gutes sehe , bleibt mir die spucke weg.

schonmal ein großes lob an alle , das engagement hier in der trialecke ist doch sehr sehr lobenswert einfach!!
(zu dem schluss komme ich da mein kumpel schonmal vor nehm jahr dies im technick bereich des forums postete , aber nur mist bei rumkam)-

gruß,
alex


----------



## ingoingo (28. April 2011)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon. Wenn die Brötchen reden haben die Krümel pause. Also sag ich lieber mal nix. Außer:
> Ich könnte für die Fertigung vielleicht ein paar Stücke Titan beisteuern. Das wäre dann auch stabil, leicht und *cool.
> *
> gruß
> erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (28. April 2011)

Titan . Schwer, teuer, beschissen zu bearbeiten.  

Ich hau mal gleich den 2. Entwurf raus.


----------



## unchained (28. April 2011)

Hier der 2. Entwurf: Es wurden einige Details eingezeichnet und verbessert.


----------



## hst_trialer (29. April 2011)

@ unchained: warum machst du beim oberen Montagedeckel immer noch so einen großen Absatz rein? Auf der anderen Seite lässt du ihn doch auch über dir Stirnfläche dichten.
Ich sehe in dem Detail die Gefahr, dass beim schließen des Kolbens ein weiterdrehen zu einem Druckanstieg führt der sich vllt in einer bisher nicht bedachten Weise negativ auswirkt.
Willst du die Montagebohrung einfach verpressen? Verschrauben wäre meiner Meinung nach besser, da druckbeaufschlagt.
Die Gewinde für die Deckelschauben würde ich mit Durchgangsbohrung machen. Es stört ja nicht wenn die Schraube ein Stück reinsteht, aber dafür mehr Gewinde hat. Mit etwas Loctite ist die Gewindedichtheit auch kein Problem.

Wann fängst du mit der Fertigung an?


----------



## unchained (29. April 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @ unchained: warum machst du beim oberen Montagedeckel immer noch so einen großen Absatz rein? Auf der anderen Seite lässt du ihn doch auch über dir Stirnfläche dichten.
> Ich sehe in dem Detail die Gefahr, dass beim schließen des Kolbens ein weiterdrehen zu einem Druckanstieg führt der sich vllt in einer bisher nicht bedachten Weise negativ auswirkt.
> Willst du die Montagebohrung einfach verpressen? Verschrauben wäre meiner Meinung nach besser, da druckbeaufschlagt.
> Die Gewinde für die Deckelschauben würde ich mit Durchgangsbohrung machen. Es stört ja nicht wenn die Schraube ein Stück reinsteht, aber dafür mehr Gewinde hat. Mit etwas Loctite ist die Gewindedichtheit auch kein Problem.
> ...




Hi,

der große Absatz im oberen Deckel ist übertrieben dargestellt. Das bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich werde es so machen, dass sich der obere Montagedeckel sich in der Zylinderbohrung zentrieren kann und dort ebenfalls eine kleine Dichtfläche bildet, genauso wie beim unteren Deckel. 

Die Montagebohrung wird mit einem Aluminiumstab in Bohrungsdurchmesser mit Loctite "Fügen-Welle-Nabe" eingepresst und verklebt. Über die Haltbarkeit muss ich mir an der Stelle wirklich keine Sorgen machen. Nach dem Fügen werde ich dort einmal drüber fräsen und man sieht so gut wie nichts mehr . Zudem bin ich fast dazu gezwungen, es auf diese Art und Weise zu machen, da durch den unteren Montagedeckel keinerlei Platz für weitere Bohrungen zum Verschrauben ist. 

Über Details wie Durchgangsbohrung oder Sackloch habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Ich denke es ist besser wenn ich dem Druck keine zusätzlichen Wege biete indem ich dort Durchgangsbohrungen mache. Falls die Gewindelänge zu kurz ausfallen sollte, erhöhe ich die Wandstärke um eine erforderliche Einschraubtiefe zu erreichen. 

Zudem weiß ich nicht wie Loctite im direkten Kontakt mit DOT wirkt. 

Gruß

André


----------



## hst_trialer (29. April 2011)

Mit dem DOT ist ein gutes Argument. Im Zweifelsfall tut es garantiert Teflonband. Bin gesapnnt auf das Ergebnis.
Bleibt nur noch die Frage, wie wir das System vorher mal testen. Insbesondere Dauerfestigkeit...


----------



## unchained (29. April 2011)

Mit dem Teflonband ist das gut realisierbar. Dennoch ist es fraglich ob man die Umstände wirklich eingehen sollte. Ein Sackloch ist dort wirklich unschlagbar. 

Die Überlegung ist jetzt, auf welches System man sich nun einigt, bzw. die vorhandenen Systeme auf Produzierbarkeit prüft und abwägt. 

Erst wenn das klar ist, werde ich mal Inventor und Mastercam anschmeißen.

Zu Überlegen sind:

-Systemvergleich und Entscheidungsfindung
-Fertigbarkeit
-Befestigung am Lenker / Vorbau.
-Optimierung des Systems bzgl. Design und Gewicht. Wenn man schon am Fräsen ist, machen ein paar Taschen oder Freimachungen auch nichts mehr aus. 
-Daten bzgl. der Gewinde der Leitungstüllen
-Innendurchmesser der Leitungen, Volumenstrom, etc.

Was genau meinst du mit "Dauerfestigkeit". Auf welches Bauteil der Baugruppe beziehst du dich dabei? 

-Dichtheit
-Torsionsbelastung der Schraube
-Chemische Beständigkeit

Du bist doch der Magura-Mann.


----------



## OctaneFX3 (29. April 2011)

Auch wenn ich mich eher als Krümel bezeichne meine Meinung dazu:

Ich denke vom Aufwand her is das 3-Wege Ventil vom HST am einfachsten zu realisieren. Ob man es so wie auf der Zeichnung ausführt, oder den Konus zur Blauen Seite einfach weglässt und damit nur einen Kanal absperrbar macht is ja eigentlich egal. Ich sehe hier aber eindeutlig den Vorteil das man nur eine Dichtfläche ins freie hat. Ausserdem könnte man die aussen am Gehäuse angesetzten Radien gut dazu nutzen das Teil an geeigneter stelle am Lenker zu befestigen..."Kabelbinder drum und gut is".

Wie gesagt...meine Meinug dazu. Find alle Vorschläge interessant und gut. Ihr habt euch echt Gedanken drum gemacht...find ich Klasse.

Die entgültige entscheidung überlasse ich aber euch...schließlich hattet ihr auch die meiste Arbeit damit und könnt evtl. auch besser abschätzen was Produktionstechnisch einfacher ist...kann gut sein das ich irgendwas nicht bedacht hab.


----------



## hst_trialer (29. April 2011)

Ich unterstütze unchained dahingehend, dass man zu guterletzt nochmal designerisch was nacht und auch ans Gewicht denkt.

Erste direkte Frage an duro_e: Wollen wir wirklich nur das VR abkoppeln oder nicht doch lieber die 3-Wege Variante machen? Frag bitte nochmal nach, nicht dass in 1..2 Monaten dochmal die VR-Bremse alleine benötigt wird. Des weiteren wäre es sicherheitsrelevant vllt besser, wenn man noch auf die VR-Bremse stellen kann, wenigstens um nach Hause zu radeln, wenn die HR-Bremse defekt ist...

Hinsichtlich Dauerfestigkeit würde ich es nicht auf ein definiertes Bauteil beziehen, sondern auf das gesamte System. Einfach schauen ob es definierte Spitzendrücke verträgt und ob auch nach 10^x Bremsungen alles funktioniert. Bleibt alles dicht... wird das System wirklich entkoppelt... schleicht irgendwo nach 20 Betätigungen doch was durch und blockiert die VR-Bremse oder so. Kleinigkeiten. Wärmeeintrag will ich auch nicht total ausschließen. 

Gewinde kann ich jetzt schon sagen, dass es M6 Anschlüsse sind und glaube um die 8..9mm Gewindelänge. Als Befestigung würde ich unter dem Vorbau vorschlagen. Vielleicht auch mit 90° Abgängen speziell VR.

Edit: die Leitungen habe glaube ich 2,3mm innen. Magura hat 2,2mm.


----------



## duro e (29. April 2011)

also ,
am lenker befestigen eher suboptimal , eine kopplung wie vorhanden an der stelle wäre sicher besser . 
sprich das teil sollte keine extremen abmaße haben-

zur entkopplung , ja er will nur das die vr bremse abkoppelbar ist.

gewicht , muss nicht super leichtbau sein , sollte aber auch keinen kilo wiegen - wichtig ist die funktion , sprich es muss dicht sein und die kopplung sollte einwandfrei funktionieren-

hst besteht bei dir die möglichkeit das mal auf der arbeit irgendwie zu testen?.

haltbarkeit vom system ist gegeben , er wartet die bremsen ziehmlich oft , leitungen sind die teuren stahlflex und auch so schranzt er nicht oder sowas. also da brauch man eig nicht aufs ganze system acht geben. wichtig ist die stelle wo das neue teil hin soll .

gruß,
alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (29. April 2011)

Testen ist eher begrenzt möglich. Einen Prüfstand zu belegen ist sehr teuer. Das Teil aber mal ab zu drücken sollte gehen, dann wissen wir zumindest, dass es Spitzendrücken standhält. Vllt könnte man es auch mal temperiert probieren, je nach verwendeten Bauteilen aber unter den zulässigen Materialtemperaturen bleiben.


----------



## duro e (29. April 2011)

wichtig ist ja nich der dauertest direkt , eher die funktion davon. sprich dichtheit , wie ändern sich druckpunkte bzw wie verhalten sich die bremsen


----------



## pfalz (1. Mai 2011)

> Willst du die Montagebohrung einfach verpressen? Verschrauben wäre meiner Meinung nach besser, da druckbeaufschlagt.



Madenschraube sollte genügen, um das System druckdicht zu verschliessen. Dann wäre auch ein 'Wartungszugang' vorhanden, sollte einmal entlüftet werden.

Noch eine vielleicht blöde Frage:
Wenn ich (bei unchaineds Vorschlag) an der Rändelschraube drehe, wie bewegt sich dann der PTFE-Quetschkolben? Auf der Skizze (ich weiss, es ist nur eine Skizze...) sieht es so aus, als würde gar nicht passieren, sprich, ich drehe nur die Bewegungsschraube rein und raus. Diese müsste in axialer Richtung fixiert werden, damit sich der PTFE-Kolben bewegen kann...


----------



## pfalz (1. Mai 2011)

so in der Art (nur eine schnelle ppt-Skizze...):


----------



## unchained (1. Mai 2011)

Genau so, wie du es in der ppt-Darstellung erleutert hast, läuft es schematisch ab. Wie ich es hinterher in der Baugruppe lösen werde, wird sich zeigen. 

Wenn ich es schaffe, mache ich heute mal ein 3D Modell mit allen Bauteilen und eventuell auch eine strömungsmechanische Simulation. 

Eine Stellungnahme zu den obigen Postst gebe ich auch noch ab


----------



## pfalz (1. Mai 2011)

dann warte ich mal gespannt ab....

Mit was arbeitest Du? Catia?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (1. Mai 2011)

Hier nun die erste handfeste Version des Bremsdruckverteilers:

Sagt was dazu .

Das rote Bauteil in der Mitte ist der PTFE-Kolben. Die beiden roten Scheibchen an der Seite sind die PTFE Reibscheiben um einen weichen, spielfreien und dichten lauf zu gewährleisten. 

Der Klotz hat die Abmaße 50x50mm. Es sieht alles noch etwas langweilig und schwer aus, deshalb könnt ihr euch generell mal Gedanken über das Design machen . 

Hier ein paar Screenshots:





















Gruß

André, der nun Eis essen geht


----------



## F-N-C (1. Mai 2011)

Eis verdient, hübsch gemacht.

*kopfkratz*

Aber irgendwas kommt mir komisch vor...
Wenn ich mir das 2. Bild von oben angucke:





Wenn der rote Kolben nach oben geschraubt wird, verdrängt er das Öl, welches sich in dem "toten Bereich" unterhalb der Verschlusskappe befindet. Das Öl wird sich wohl den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes suchen und auf die andere Seite fließen. Das verdrängte Volumen wird ja auf der anderen Seite vom nach oben wandernden Kolben wieder freigegeben.
Sobald aber der Kolben die Ausgänge verschließt, ist Feierabend. Es geht ja um eine Flüssigkeit, die sich nicht komprimieren lässt. Der Kolben wird also so grade eben die Ausgänge verschließen, bevor er sich nicht mehr weiter schrauben lässt.
Meine Befürchtung: Das ist nicht ganz dicht, da sich die Flächen nicht überlappen.
Es wird, wenn der Bremshebel betätigt wird, ein nicht ganz unerheblicher Druck aufgebaut. Der sucht sich den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes, wenn voll in den Hebel gelangt wird und die Beläge aufliegen dann unweigerlich auch an der "Passung" vorbei, in den gerade abgetrennten Bereich. Dort schließt sich langsam die Bremse und fängt an zu schleifen. Wir der Bremshebel gelöst, ist die Rückstellkraft nicht groß genug, das Volumen wieder zurück zu drücken.
(Um es noch schlimmer auszumalen: Das "fehlende" Volumen wird vom Ausgleichsbehälter im Hebel ausgeglichen. Wird das Umschaltventil nun wieder geöffnet, kann das System das überschüssige Volumen nicht aufnehmen, die Beläge müssen manuell zurück gedrückt werden.)

Gegenvorschlag:



(Sorry für die vergewaltigung per Paint... hatte mal wieder nichts gescheites zur Hand.)

Zwei weitere Bohrungen parallel, damit der rote Kolben nur den Ausgang blockiert. Das Volumen kann vollständig verdrängt werden, bis die Öffnung komplett geschlossen ist.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die zweite Frage und eigentlich entscheidendere Frage die sich mir bei folgendem Bild stellt:





In Deiner CAD-Zeichnung ist der rote Kolben rund.
Dreht man am Ventilknopf dreht der sich doch mit, statt dass sich die Schraube im inneren dreht und den Kolben verschiebt. Das müsste noch gegen verdrehen gesichert werden.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gegenfrage:
Würde man die komplette Kolben-verschiebe-Geschichte gegen einen einfachen 3-Wege-Hahn tauschen.
Würde so Etwas, anständige Materialien und Konstruktion vorausgesetzt, dem entstehenden Bremsdruck standhalten?
Das würde auch gleich die Problematik mit der verdrängten Flüssigkeit beseitigen.


----------



## unchained (2. Mai 2011)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Eis verdient, hübsch gemacht.
> 
> *kopfkratz*
> 
> ...





Hier siehst du wie der Aufbau aussieht.





Der von dir angesprochene Durckanstieg beim Ein und Ausfahren des Kolbens ist insofern nicht ganz richtig, da du das Gewindespiel nicht ganz beachtet hast. Durch das minimale Spiel beider Gewinde bewegt man die sich anstauende Flüssigkeit mit auf die andere, zu öffnende Seite. 

Im Detail:

Beim Kurbelvorgang nach oben, gegen den Flüssigkeitsdruck am oberen Deckel, ist das Gewinde "unverformt". Die Flüssigkeit wird durch die Täler der Gewindeflanken gepresst und gelangt so auf die andere Seite. Dadurch entsteht ein Druckausgleich. 

Ist der Kolben nun oben an der Deckelwand angelangt, so bewirkt das aufgewendete Drehmoment eine Verformung der Gewindeflanken und somit eine hohe Flächenpressung, die verhindert, dass das Öl des anderen Ausgangs strömt. Der Kolben drückt gegen den Deckel, und schließt die innere Flüssigkeitsförderung ab. Gleichzeitig sind auch die Zu und Abgänge abgedichtet worden. 

Kurbelt man den Kolben nun nach unten erfolgt das gleiche Schauspiel. Die Flächenpressung der Gewindeflanken wird gelöst und der Kolben bewegt sich abwärts. Es erfolgt der gleiche Durckausgleich wie oben beschrieben. Ist der Kolben unten angelangt, presst er sich auf das Gegenlager der Gewindewelle. Die innere Flüssigkeitsförderung wird somit abgeschlossen. Gleichzeitig sind die Zu und Abgänge auch verschlossen worden.

Ob das jetzt auch alles im Detail so funktioniert, wie ich mir das gedacht habe, muss ausprobiert werden, es sei denn es gibt ernste Einwände.


----------



## unchained (2. Mai 2011)

Mir ist grad noch was bzgl. der Montagemöglichkeit aufgefallen.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob der Anwender etwas gegen eine Montage am Lenker hatte, aber die Art der Montage wäre Ideal. Vorallem, da das Teil kaum Platz einnimmt. (50x50x20)mm





Das Aggregat wird einfach unter den Lenker an die Rundung gepappt und von oben mit einer schön ausgefrästen Schelle über 4 Schräubchen fixiert. Ähnliche der Vorbaumontage.

Von Rechts oder wahlweise auch Links kommt der Bremsschlauch vom Hebel und geht in den Verteiler. Von dort aus spaltet sich der Verteiler in VR und HR auf. Eine Leitung geht zum VR und eine zum HR. Es ist also alles ohne viel Schlauchsalat zu befestigen. Zudem muss man keine Kabelbinder verschwenden. 

Der Anwender kann dann dementsprechend am Rädchen drehen und sich die Verteilung regeln. Bei der Montage Rechts, steht das Rädchen nach vorn. Bei der Montage Links, zeigt es nach unten.


----------



## F-N-C (2. Mai 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> [...]
> "Welche andere Seite? Links oder rechts?"



Unten 



unchained schrieb:


> [...]
> "Bei deinem Gegenvorschlag hast du nur die Höhe der beiden Abgänge zu den Zuleitungen verändert. Wenn du dir den gesamten Bereich Flüssigkeitsgefüllt vorstellst, hast du das gleiche Ergebnis wie ich.
> 
> Zudem bringst du durch die Veränderung der inneren Geometrie mehrere Strömungsabrisse in dieses System hinein, wodurch gegebenenfalls die innere Reibung so hoch sein kann, dass garnichts mehr zurückfließen wird. Es muss um 5 Ecken rum und verliert stark an Geschwindigkeit und Reaktionsschnelligkeit".



Dachte eigentlich daran, dass der rote Kolben nur den Ausgang Richtung Nehmerkolben blockiert, also gar nicht erst den ganzen Weg bis zum Anschlag zurücklegt.
Bei der Hydrodynamik und dem "um die Ecke rum" gebe ich Dir aber Recht.



unchained schrieb:


> [...]
> Der von dir angesprochene Durckanstieg beim Ein und Ausfahren des Kolbens ist insofern nicht ganz richtig, da du das Gewindespiel nicht ganz beachtet hast. Durch das minimale Spiel beider Gewinde bewegt man die sich anstauende Flüssigkeit mit auf die andere, zu öffnende Seite.
> 
> Im Detail: [...]



Klingt plausibel. War mir garnicht bewusst, dass da so viel "Spiel" in einem Gewinde ist, wenn keine "Spannung" hinter sitzt. Interessanter Effekt, klug ausgenutzt!



unchained schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Kolben im Innern wird sich nicht mitdrehen, da die Pressung der Passung höher ist als die Gewindereibung.[...]



Das mit dem Knopf war mir klar, dass der nicht durchdreht. Das mit dem Axialspiel war auch gut erkennbar.
Aber das mit der Reibung? Ein bisschen Skepsis bleibt. 

(Hintergedanke: Ist die Reibung in axialer Richtung nicht genauso hoch ,wie in tangentialer Richtung? Sprich, wenn der Kolben sich rauf oder runter bewegt, müsste er sich ja auch drehen. Ich glaub, da schlaf' ich nochmal 'ne Nacht drüber.)

[Edit:]


unchained schrieb:


> [...]Bei der Montage Rechts, steht das Rädchen nach vorn. Bei der Montage Links, zeigt es nach unten.



Oder Du konstruierst Verschlussdeckel und die Verstellknopfseite am Gehäuse identisch (schaut ja auf den Bildern eh fast so aus, als seien die gleich), so dass man sie tauschen kann.
Dann hat der Nutzer die Wahl, ob er den Knopf vorne oder hinten haben möchte.
[/Edit]


----------



## unchained (2. Mai 2011)

Bzgl. der Gewindegeschichte:







Ob das in der Praxis auch so funktioniert, wie ich es mir vorstelle bleibt abzuwarten. 


Die Verschlussdeckel sind nicht identisch, aber die Aufnahmen der Verschlussdeckel sind es. Somit kann man enfach die Deckeleinheiten abschrauben und umdrehen.

Gruß
André


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Mai 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einem zusätzlichen Fließkanal in der Schraube?
Evemtuell reicht schon eine schnale Kerbe über die Gewindespitzen, aber natürlich so entgratet, dass nicht der PTFE-Kolben leidet... Oder richtig eine konzentrische Hohlborung


----------



## unchained (2. Mai 2011)

Den Gedanken hatte ich heute Nacht auch. Sowohl den Kanal mit einer winkeligen Bohrung zur anderen Seite hin, als auch die Sache mit der kleinen Nut in der Schraube. Das Problem dabei ist aber, dass ich glaube, dass bei der Lösung mit dem reinen Gewinde durch die Flächenpressung das Gewinde abgedichtet werden kann. 

Es erfolgt also eine zusätzlche Abdichtung zu der Pressung der Kolbenstirnfläche gegen die Deckelfläche. Die anderen beiden Lösungen liefern das nicht.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Mai 2011)

Aus der Maschinenlehre weisst du doch aber das Gewinde nicht dichten. Je mehr du jetzt den Kolben über das Gewinde verspannst und dieser sich dehnt, desto größer wird eigentlich das Gewindespiel und folglich der Kanal im Gewinde.

Wie sieht es mit der angestrebten Gewindesteigung und den daraus folgenden Umdrehungen am Rädchen aus um in die beiden Endpositionen zu fahren?


----------



## unchained (2. Mai 2011)

Mir ist klar, dass das Gewinde ncht abdichtet. Ich meine nur, dass durch die Flächenpressung die Gewindeflanken gegeneinander verspannt werden und so die Flüssgkeit etwas am Fließen gehindert wird. 

Diese Behinderung erfolgt ebenfalls durch die Steigung des Gewindes und die Flüssigkeitsreibung. Beim Betätigen der Bremse und der Abregelung muss erstmal die Flüssigkeit durch die Gewinde-Spirale gedrückt werden, welches durch die Flüssigkeitsreibung und den verengten Kanal erschwert wird. 

Als Gewinde habe ich aktuell das M8-Gewinde verwendet. Um einen Kanal zu verschließen werden ca 3,8mm nötig sein. Aus der Gewindesteigung kannst du dr ja dementsprechend die Anzahl der Umdrehungen ableiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (2. Mai 2011)

Also über den Dauemn 10 Umdrehungen... Ich habe immernoch ein wenig Bedenken, dass wir damit den "verschlossenen" Kanal auch wirklich dicht bekommen. Deswegen bräuchten wir unbedingt ein Muster.


Edit... wer richtig rechnen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Natürlich wie es unchained im nächsten Post schreibt sind es keine 10 sondern nur knapp 7 Umdrehungen.


----------



## unchained (2. Mai 2011)

für 3,8, sagen wir 4 mm benötigst du bei einer Gewindesteigung von 1,25mm für M8 Gewinde knapp 4 Umdrehungen. Nicht 10. Ich gehe von der Nullpositon / Verweilposition aus. 

Versuch macht Kluch. . Fertigung und Montage wäre kein Problem. Allerdings das Testen und die Montage der Bremsen. Ich will meine Hopes ungerne ausenanderbauen.


----------



## F-N-C (2. Mai 2011)

Hab noch irgendwo 'ne olle Hayes Nine anno '03 oder so rumdiffundieren.
Ein Hebel ist am AGB undicht, der Rest hat bis zuletzt funktioniert.

-> Ein Geber + zwei Nehmer währen also zu gebrauchen.

Würde ich für den Zweck stiften, dann braucht keiner seine funktionierende Bremse auseinander rupfen.


----------



## unchained (2. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube nen Satz Juicys von 06 hab ch auch noch. Ich muss mal schauen wie die sind.

Allerdings gehts jetzt erstnochmal darum alle Bedenken zu äußern und diese festzuhalten.


----------



## unchained (2. Mai 2011)

Ich fang mal an, hab grad ne Freistunde .

Bedenken und zu prüfende Sachverhalte:

1) Dichtheit der Montagebohrungen und Deckel:
    -Eventuelle Verwendung von Papierdichtung zwischen Deckel und Bohrungstasche.
    -Ausreichender Anpressdruck durch die sechs M3 Schrauben vorhanden?

2) Kolbenproblematik:
    -Wahl der Passung. Standfestigkeit gegen Druckspitzen.
    -Prüfen des wirklichen Druckanstiegs durch die Kolbenverschiebung. Wird im 
        schlimmsten Fall wirklich das Fluid in Richtung Bremsbacken getrieben und nicht in  
        Richtung Hebel. Welche Richtung bietet den geringeren Widerstand?
    -Um welchen Volumenstrom handelt es sich in diesem Fall. Ist er so gering, dass er  
     zu vernachlässigen ist? Beachtung: Verfahrweg, Kolbenfläche. 
    -Sinnvolle Lösung des Problems durch F-N-Cs Lösung? (Abgang vor Zugang 
        verschlossen).
    -Dichtet der Kolben die Zu und Abgänge ausreichend ab?


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Mai 2011)

Ich denke, wenn das System dicht genug am Geber platziert ist, wird wohl eher überschüssige Flüssigkeit in den AGB wandern. Da aber kein Fluid überschüssig ist, passiert auch nix.
Der Gedanke dazu ist in sofern einfach, dass ja kein weiterer Gegenstand von außen dem System hinzugefügt wird. Sprich, der Kolben wandert nicht von außen rein, sondern wird nur hin und her geschoben. Das wäre sicherlich ein Punkt der bei meinem System zu kritisieren gewesen wäre, da ich eine Welle hatte die von außen reingeschraubt wird.

Wie man die diversen Tests aufbauen könnte wüsste ich schon. Schön wäre es aber schon, wenn man auf einen Prüfstand könnte... Muss ja "nur" eine kleine Pneumatik sein, die das Komplettsystem immer betätigt mit definierter Kraft am Hebel.


----------



## erwinosius (2. Mai 2011)

Kann man den Kolben nicht mittig mit einer Bohrung von unten und einer Bohrung von der Seite Richtung Bremshebel versehen. So wird die überschüssige Flüssigkeit auf jeden Fall Richtung Hebel gepresst?!


----------



## unchained (2. Mai 2011)

Kurzes Update:

Kolben am oberen Totpunkt zum Verschluss des oberen Abgangs:





Kolben am unteren Totpunkt zum Verschluss des unteren Abgangs:


----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn das System dicht genug am Geber platziert ist, wird wohl eher überschüssige Flüssigkeit in den AGB wandern. Da aber kein Fluid überschüssig ist, passiert auch nix.
> Der Gedanke dazu ist in sofern einfach, dass ja kein weiterer Gegenstand von außen dem System hinzugefügt wird. Sprich, der Kolben wandert nicht von außen rein, sondern wird nur hin und her geschoben. Das wäre sicherlich ein Punkt der bei meinem System zu kritisieren gewesen wäre, da ich eine Welle hatte die von außen reingeschraubt wird.
> 
> Wie man die diversen Tests aufbauen könnte wüsste ich schon. Schön wäre es aber schon, wenn man auf einen Prüfstand könnte... Muss ja "nur" eine kleine Pneumatik sein, die das Komplettsystem immer betätigt mit definierter Kraft am Hebel.



Ich hatte geplant das ganze System so aufzubauen:

Rechts am Lenker kommt der Bremsgriff. Direkt davon gefolgt links davon der Schaltgriff. Auf diesen folgt unmittelbar vor der Kröpfung des Lenkers der Bremsdruckverteiler. Von dort aus gehts dann zum VR und zum HR.

Die Leitungslänge beträgt in diesem fast horizontalem Fall etwas 10 bis 15cm. Der Verteiler sitzt somit unmittelbar am Bremshebel. Diese Anordnung ist, wie du schon erwähnst sehr sinnvoll. da der Flusswiderstand n Richtung Bremshebel geringer ausfallen wird als der gegen die Bremszange. 

Wenn die ganze Verteilereinheit mit dem Fluid gefüllt ist, entsteht durch die Aufwärtsbewegung des Kolbens an den oberen Deckel eine Flüssigkeitsneuverteilung. Ein kleiner Teil der Flüssigkeit wird  herausgeschoben. Die im System stehende Flüssigkeit wird zum einen durch den geringeren Widerstand den Weg Richtung Hebel einschlagen. Zum anderen entsteht an der Untersete des Kolbens ein leichter Saughub, der bewirkt, dass die Flüssigkeit aus dem oberen Bereich durch den gemeinsamen Zuflusskanal entweicht und sich zur Unterseite bewegt. Es findet zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein Druckanstieg statt. Es ernsteht lediglich eine Strömung, die bei t=t^ende einen völligen Druckausgleich erreicht. 

Es findet quasi eine Bewegung in der Flüssigkeit statt, die keinerlei Druckanstieg zur Folge hat. 


Ich hätte auch Bock auf nen Prüfstandtest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (3. Mai 2011)

Dann müssen wir uns da mal was überlegen. Aktuell ist bei uns der Prüfstand aber besetzt mit neuen Bremsen und Motorradarmaturen. Habe bedenken, dass hier was geht. Kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein sowas her zu richten.

@ ingo: du hast nicht zufällig bei festo mal paar pneumatiksachen abgegriffen???


----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2011)

Bzgl. Festo Pneumatk sachen: Ich arbeite sehr häufig mit Festo-Bauteilen und Armaturen. Eventuell kann ich da helfen.


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Mai 2011)

Okay, dann brauchen wir einen Hubzylinder der unsere geforderte Handkraft aufbringt. Im Endeffekt resultiert das ja in einer maximalen Betriebsdruck. Die DIN 14766 gibt eine Handkraft von 100N vor um benötigte Verzögerungswerte zu erreichen. Man sollte aber auch einen Missbrauchstest machen mit mehr Handkraft. Da ist jedoch das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß was die hope oder andere bremsen ab können. Alternativ können wir aber auch einfach das Ventil mal abdrücken, womit wir die Bremsanlage schonen. Eine entsprechende Handpumpe haben wir hier, die kann bis 300bar!
Da lässt sich vllt eher mal was mit machen als auf einem kompletten Prüfstand. Einfach alle Ausgänge verschließen und an den Eingang die Pumpe und Feuer! Realistische Drücke vorausgesetzt.


----------



## peter.gunz (3. Mai 2011)

sinkt bei verschlossener vr bremse nicht auch der hebelweg rapide??


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Mai 2011)

viel eher steigt er rapide beim anbau zweier nehmer an einem geber. durch das verschließen einer bremse sollte wieder der urzustand eintreten.

grundsätzlich hast du aber recht!


----------



## unchained (4. Mai 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Okay, dann brauchen wir einen Hubzylinder der unsere geforderte Handkraft aufbringt. Im Endeffekt resultiert das ja in einer maximalen Betriebsdruck. Die DIN 14766 gibt eine Handkraft von 100N vor um benötigte Verzögerungswerte zu erreichen.
> 
> Ich werde mal schauen, was ich da habe. Vllt habe ich noch einen ausrangierten . 100N ist aber nen ziemlich kleiner Zylinder. Normalerweise arbeite ich mit stärkeren Zylindern.
> 
> ...




Ich checke jetzt nochmal alles und lasse mir alles bis zum Wochenende in den Freistunden durch den Kopf gehen. 
Ich habe noch ein paar fertigungsbedingte Änderungen vorgenommen... Gewinde tiefer gesetzt, dass nicht die Schrauben der beiden Deckel nur 4 Umdrehungen drin sitzen, sondern richtig bombig halten. 

Jetzt die Aufforderung an dich hst und alle anderen. 
Erkennt ihr noch Fehler oder habt ihr Bedenken bei der Sache?
Seid ihr mit der Materialauswahl einverstanden?
Ist etwas unklar oder für euch nicht verständlich? 
Vllt habt ihr noch Wünsche bzgl. des Designs oder der Anbringung?

Vllt habe auch ich etwas übersehen. 

Ich werde, sobald alles abgesegnet ist, mir mal einen Fertigungsplan über das Wochenende erstellen und mich an die NC-Programmierung machen. 

Vorrichtungen sind soweit schonmal nicht anzufertigen, was das ganze erheblich erleichtert. 
Auch die anderen Bauteile sollten mit etwas Ruhe leicht herzustellen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (4. Mai 2011)

also soll halt so kompakt sein wie nur möglich .
sprich falls man es kompakter gestalten kann wäre fett!.

materialien ist eig recht wurst , soll nicht tonnenschwer sein , aber halten bzw die funktion muss gegeben sein unter allen umständen und dichtheit des systems.


----------



## unchained (4. Mai 2011)

50x50x20mm hat die Box. Bisschen geht da vllt noch. Sollte jedenfalls kaum auffallen. 
Das sind so in etwa die Abmaße eines Tachos. 
Gewicht liegt bei guten 120g trocken.


----------



## duro e (4. Mai 2011)

bin mal auf den prototypen gespannt ^^ .


----------



## ingoingo (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe die Befürchtung dass der Kolben mitdreht spätestens nachdem der Kolben 
"eingeschliffen" ist.


----------



## BlueJack (4. Mai 2011)

Würden da nicht evtl 2 kleine Führungsschienen links und rechts des Kolbens Abhilfe schaffen? müssen ja nicht komplett bis an die Kanäle für die Hydraulikflüssigkeit reichen, aber zumindest in der Mitte? Falls ihr meinem Gedankengang nich folgen könnt kann ich ja eines der Bilder ein wenig "modifizieren" zum Verdeutlichen...


----------



## unchained (5. Mai 2011)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Ich habe die Befürchtung dass der Kolben mitdreht spätestens nachdem der Kolben
> "eingeschliffen" ist.



Ist notiert. Ich werd drüber nachdenken


----------



## unchained (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Jungs, mir ist grad die Idee gekommen den Kolben exzentrisch zur drehen und ihn somit in der Bohrung gegen Verdrehung zu sichern. 

Vorteil ist, dass ich dann keine Nuten oder Taschen in Bohrung oder Kolben fräsen muss, die eine Undchtgkeit hervorrufen können und der Kolben dennoch problemlos schließen und öffnen kann.


----------



## pfalz (5. Mai 2011)

dann wird es aber mit der Passung schwierig, oder?


----------



## unchained (5. Mai 2011)

Ich setze einfach die Bohrung mit dem Gewinde leicht außerhalb der Mitte.


----------



## pfalz (5. Mai 2011)

achso, ja klar....hatte einen exzentrischen Querschnitt für das Teflonteil gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (8. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mich über das Wochende nach einem Gespräch mit einem anderen Ingenieur nochmals mit der möglichen Radialbewegung des Kolbens beschäftigt. 

Ich bin zu der Lösung gekommen, eine Führung des Kolbens über 2 Edelstahlstäbe zu gewährleisten. Die beiden Stäbe sind im oberen Deckel jeweils oben und unten eingepasst. In der Stirnfläche des Kolbens sind dementsprechend 2 Bohrungen, in denen die beiden Stäbe gleiten und die den Kolben an einer Drehbewegung hindern. 

Somit kann ich einen absolut runden Kolben verwenden, muss die Antriebsbohrung nicht exzentrisch setzen und gewährleiste die höchste Dichtigkeit. 

Hier nun zwei Bilder:


----------



## unchained (11. Mai 2011)

Sagt keiner mehr was?  

Alle einverstanden damit oder keine Lust mehr? ... Ihr seid mir auchn paar Inschenjöre


----------



## DasMatti (11. Mai 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> Sagt keiner mehr was?  [...]



sitzt, passt, wackelt, und hat luft 
schaut gut aus.
wann gehts in produktion?


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Mai 2011)

Hast du schon eine FMEA gemacht?


----------



## unchained (11. Mai 2011)

An einer FMEA arbeite ich seit Montag. 

Zuvor habe ich noch 

- die Radial-Sicherung eingebunden
- den Kolbendurchmesser verändert 
- den Flusswiderstand verändert
- Materialinformationen eingeholt bzgl. der Beständigkeit.
- Eine thermische Belastung ausgeschlossen. 
- Einen Namen gefunden


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Mai 2011)

Einen Namen???

Edit:
Ich würde nur einen Stift zur Radialsicherung nehmen. So große Kräfte sollten es nicht sein, dass du den abscherst.
Die Gefahr zuviele Freiheitsgrade zu erschlagen empfinde ich als sehr groß.
Welchen Durchmesser haben deine Kanäle jetzt?


----------



## unchained (11. Mai 2011)

Jau, sogar nen Namen hats schon . Der wird aber noch nicht verraten.

Bei der Nutzung eines Stiftes empfinde ich die Flächenpressung am Kolben durch das einseitig abgefangene Moment als zu hoch. Die Laufbohrungen der Stifte im Kolben könnten mit der Zeit aufgeweitet werden. Das wäre ungünstig. 

Bei der Nutzung von zwei Stiften, die gegenüberliegend aufgeteilt sind wird das Moment gleichmäßig abgebaut und die Flächenpressung halbiert sich.Es wird sich höchstwahrscheinlich nichts aufweiten.


----------



## unchained (13. Mai 2011)

Ich habe heute spaßeshalber mal die Antriebswelle und den Kolben gedreht um mir die Dimensionen zu verdeutlichen. 

--> Damn ist das alles klein . Aber umso besser für den Nutzer . Wir wollen ja keinen dicken Klotz am Lenker haben. 

Ich bin zur Zeit dabei alles in elektronische Form zu bringen und arbeite noch etwas mit einer Dichtung. Dann sollte ich die Zeichnungsableitungen nur noch zum Drucker schicken und mit der Fertigung beginnen.

Ich habe mir heute mal einen Satz Spritzen aus der Apotheke gekauft und verwende zum ersten Testen kleine Schläuche und Festoadapter mit M6 Gewinde. Ich kann damit zwar nicht sonderlich viel Druck aufbauen, dennoch nutze ich die Spritzen um die Dichtigkeit zu testen.

Hier ein Bild: Dort erkennt man ganz gut die Dimensionen bezogen auf die Schieblehre.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Mai 2011)

[klugsch...modus an]
in deinem Fall wird die Schiebelehre wohl eher ein Messschieber sein 
[klugsch...modus aus]

Und in den Kolben bekommst du auch noch die zwei Löcher für die Führungsstäbe? Wie sieht dann die Wandstärke aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (13. Mai 2011)

echt krass , sind doch niedlich die bauteile  , saubere arbeit!


----------



## unchained (13. Mai 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> [klugsch...modus an]
> in deinem Fall wird die Schiebelehre wohl eher ein Messschieber sein
> [klugsch...modus aus]
> 
> Und in den Kolben bekommst du auch noch die zwei Löcher für die Führungsstäbe? Wie sieht dann die Wandstärke aus?



Ich wusste, dass das kommt . Hier in NRW heißts Schieblehre .

In den Kolben bekomme ich problemlos die Führungslöcher. 
Für den Prototypen habe ich zur Zeit nur 1,6mm starke V4A-stäbe hier. Natürlich kann man das noch variieren.  

Ich habe neulich geschrieben, dass ich den Kolbendurchmesser verändert habe, unter anderem aus diesem Grund. Die Wandstärke zur Kolbenaußenwand beträgt ca 0,9mm. Das sollte dicke langen.

So relativ kleine Dimensionen sind eigentlich kein Hexenwerk. Man muss nur mit genug Ruhe und Genauigkeit an die Sache gehen.


----------



## duro e (13. Mai 2011)

nein heißt es nicht  , wer bei uns im betrieb schieblehre sagt wird als nicht normal bezeichnet. also bei uns ( nrw) , grade bei uns auch im riesenbetrieb und auch bei den anderen firmen die ich kenn , ist das ein messschieber  ,
selbst ich als erste lehrjahr azubi weiß das .
das ist so wie geb mal die flex rüber , klar jeder weiß was gemeint ist , heißt aber auch winkelschleifer.^^

klugsch modus ebenso off nun


----------



## pfalz (14. Mai 2011)

> n deinem Fall wird die Schiebelehre wohl eher ein Messschieber sein



hihihi, ich hab es mir ja verkniffen


----------



## unchained (19. Mai 2011)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten:

Ich habe die letzten Verbesserungen an dem Bremsdruckverteiler vorgenommen.

Hier nun die Bilder.









Ich habe den Kolbendurchmesser nochmals vergrößert und einen O-Ring eingefügt. 
Zusätzlich habe ich noch etwas am Gewicht geschraubt: Wir liegen bei guten 170g (trocken).

Ich habe einige Ideen bzgl. der Fertigung, die ich zu Beginn hatte wieder verworfen und geflucht "verdammt wieso so aufwendig, schlecht und schwierig" . 

Es geht bei der Fertigungsplanung vorrangig um die genaue und wirtschaftliche Umsetzung der Konstruktion. 

Genauer gesagt geht es um die Zylinderbohrung im Gehäuse. Der Rest des Gehäuses ist leicht herzustellen. 

Die größten Probleme der Fertigung der Zylinderbohrung bestehen in den Fertigungsverfahren an sich. 

1. Fräsen der Zylinderbohrung: --> Ovale Bohrung --> Leckage, Druckverteilung nicht gewährleistet. 

2. Reiben der Zylinderbohrung: --> Riefen in der Bohrung --> Leckage, Druckverteilung nicht gewährleistet. 

Nun kläre ich gerade die Umsetzung der neuen Ideen der Fertigung. 

Zur Auswahl stehen: 

1.Das Ausdrehen der Zylinderbohrung in einem 4-Backenfutter einer Drehbank 

2.Das Drahterodieren. 

letzteres würde einen höheren Kostenfaktor nach sich ziehen, das aber durch die ungeschlagene Qualität und das Fehlen der Drehriefen einiges wieder gut machen kann. 

Ich werde euch informieren für welches Verfahren ich mich entscheide. 


Zum Schluss ist mein Professor für Hydraulik und Pneumatik durch mein aktuelles Wallpaper auf meinem Netbook, nämlich dem Bremsdruckverteiler auf mich aufmerksam geworden. 

Demnächst stehen sogenannte PML-Arbeiten an. D.h. ganz knapp: Eine "Mini-Bachelorarbeit", die als Vorbereitung auf die richtige Bachelorarbeit gewertet wird. 

Ich werde Ihn mal fragen ob dort was geht und ob er Kontakte zu interessierten Firmen aufbauen kann die irgendeine Art der Unterstützung meinerseits gebrauchen können . Eventuell sogar auf diesem Gebiete. 


Gruß

André


----------



## ingoingo (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

mach es doch nicht komplizierter als es eingentlich ist, ich bin der Meinung eine saubere Reibung reicht völlig aus. Was evtl danach noch machbar wäre ist Rollieren, das glättet die Oberfläche bis ca 1/1000 mm .


lg Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (20. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es aus mit Dichelementen in den Deckeln?
Welches Material wird der O-Ring haben? --> DOT-Beständigkeit


----------



## pfalz (20. Mai 2011)

> mach es doch nicht komplizierter als es eingentlich ist, ich bin der Meinung eine saubere Reibung reicht völlig aus.



Denk ich auch...Ra von 0,8 bis 1,6µm bekommt man mit einer sauberen geriebenen Bohrung hin..

fand ich immer sehr hilfreich, so ab Seite 558


----------



## unchained (20. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen,

die Deckel haben bei der Zylinderbohrung leichtes Übermaß und auf der Stirn-Auflagefläche werde ich eine Papierdichtung einsetzen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das reichen wird. Sollte es dennoch siffen werde ich kurzer Hand einen O-Ring einstechen.

Ich verwende normale O-Ringe zur Dichtung. Bzgl. der Medienbeständigkeit mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Oder sollte ich das?

Bzgl. der Reibgeschichte. Ich weiß nicht, ob die Reibahlen in einem einwandfreien Zustand sind. Warum sollte ich riskieren, dass ich mir das Bauteil durch eine kleine Macke oder Kerbe in der Reibahle versaue, wenn ich auch andere Möglichkeiten habe. 

Wie ärgerlich wäre es, wenn ich alles Zusammenbaue, entlüfte und es doch irgendwie nebenher sifft?

Ich habe einen guten Draht zu unserem Drahter . Da mache ich mir keinen Kopf drum.


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Mai 2011)

Also normaler NBR ist nicht beständig in DOT. EPDM geht...


----------



## unchained (20. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, ist notiert. 

Was sagst du zu der Dichtung der Deckel? Bist du damit einverstanden? 

Ich habe alle Zeichnungen fertig und werde dieses Wochenende mit der Fertigung der Nicht-Gehäuseteile beginnen.


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich lieber auf ein elastisches Dichtelement setzen. Am besten auch hier einen O-Ring mit definierter Vorspannung. Axial oder radial ist egal.


----------



## unchained (20. Mai 2011)




----------



## unchained (24. Mai 2011)

Es geht voran.

Ich habe heute nach der FH begonnen mit der Fertigung des Gehäuses. 













Im ersten Bild seht ihr den Sägezuschnitt. Heutige Aufgabe war das Fräsen des Sägezuschnittes auf kubische Abmaße zum genauen Spannen im 4-Backenfutter der Drehbank um die Zylinderbohrung und die Montagedeckeleinlassung zu fertigen.

Wenn dies geschehen ist, gehts wieder auf die Fräse


----------



## pfalz (24. Mai 2011)




----------



## hst_trialer (25. Mai 2011)

Welches Material?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (25. Mai 2011)

6061er Alu


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Mai 2011)

traumhaft... da soll sich der glückliche besitzer mal auch über farbliches konzept einig werden. eine bessere eloxierbasis gibt es nicht!


----------



## unchained (25. Mai 2011)

Deswegen habs ichs gewählt... und wegen der guten chemischen Beständigkeit gegenüber Bremsflüssigkeit im Eloxierten Zustand.

Farblich dachte ich bei dem Bremsdruckverteiler an glasperl gestrahltes schwarz oder an eine polierte Oberfläche. 

Schwarz würde genial zu den schwarzen Alu-Schrauben passen, die ich hier noch von meinem Lampenprojekt rumfliegen habe.


----------



## cytrax (25. Mai 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Also normaler NBR ist nicht beständig in DOT. EPDM geht...




EPDM wird nicht gehen da nicht Öl-Fett-Benzinbeständig ist. Ihr könnt mir aber ne Form fräsen lassen und ich mach euch die Dichtungen. Haben alles da EPDM, Viton®(FPM/FKM), NBR, CR, NR....

Könnte auch paar Muster machen und die in DOT einlegen und mal schauen was passiert

Am besten wäre Viton® das zeug is gegen alles beständig, Nachteil: zäh. Falls interesse besteht einfach melden.


----------



## unchained (25. Mai 2011)

Das halte ich für Übertrieben. 

_"EPDM

Ethylen-Propylen-Kautschuk ist ein aus Ethylen- und Propylen-Monomeren hergestelltes Elastomer (Ethylen-Propylen-Copolymer). Teilweise mit Anteilen eines dritten Monomers (Ethylen-Propylen-Terpolymer). Ethylen-Propylen hat eine Temperaturbeständigkeit von ungefähr -50°C bis +120°/150°C (-60°F bis +250°/300°C), abhängig vom Vernetzungssystem. Es besitzt aufgrund dessen hervorragenden Beständigkeit gegenüber Hitze, Wasser und Wasserdampf, Alkali, milden säure- oder sauerstoffhaltigen Lösungsmitteln, Ozon und Sonnenlicht eine große Anerkennung in der Dichtungstechnik. *Diese Compounds halten darüber hinaus den Einwirkungen von Bremsflüssigkeiten und Skydrol® sowie anderen auf Phosphatester basierenden Hydraulikflüssigkeiten stand. *EPDM-Compounds werden nicht für den Einsatz im Kontakt mit Benzin, Mineralöl und Schmierstoffen sowie Kohlenwasserstoff-Umgebungen empfohlen.

Spezielle EPDM-Compounds haben eine gute Beständigkeit gegenüber Dampf.

    * EPDM schwefelvernetzt: preiswertes Material für den normalen Einsatz; maximale Temperatur +120°C (+250°F).
    * EPDM peroxidvernetzt: für Heißwasser, Dampf, Alkohole, Ketone, Motorkühlflüssigkeiten, organische und anorganische Säuren und Basen. *Nicht beständig gegenüber Mineralöle.* Für maximale Temperaturen von +150°C (+300°F)."_

Zur Anmerkung: Dich hat vllt das Medium der Bremse verunsichert. Wir entwickeln das System für DOT-Bremsflüssigkeit, gegen die EPDM resistent ist. Wohingegen Mineralöl die EPDM-O-Ringe angreifen würde.

Hope verwendet DOT Bremsflüssigkeit.


----------



## cytrax (25. Mai 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> Zur Anmerkung: Dich hat vllt das Medium der Bremse verunsichert. Wir entwickeln das System für DOT-Bremsflüssigkeit, gegen die EPDM resistent ist. Wohingegen Mineralöl die EPDM-O-Ringe angreifen würde.
> 
> Hope verwendet DOT Bremsflüssigkeit.



Erwischt  aber falls ihr doch was spezielles braucht einfach melden


----------



## unchained (25. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank Markus .


----------



## cytrax (25. Mai 2011)

Keine Ursache  ich helfe gern, da man ja an so spezielle Sachen nicht unbedingt ran kommt und so ne einfache Aluform is ja heutzutage gleich gefräst


----------



## unchained (25. Mai 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> so ne einfache Aluform is ja heutzutage gleich gefräst



ehhhhhhhhhhhh  jaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mich schon gewundert... Das EPDM DOT verträglich ist immerhin eine Information aus erster Hand! Die Kollegen aus dem Motorradbereich sitzen nur einen Tisch weiter und die wissen doch, was sie da so entwickeln


----------



## duro e (25. Mai 2011)

schwarz gestrahlt oder so wäre nice sagt mein kumpel , 
er freut sich schon wie sonst was ^^ .

bin auch gespannt , auch wenns erst die anfänge sind der arbeiten , es sieht schon nach was aus ^^.


----------



## unchained (25. Mai 2011)

Schwarz eloxiert und zuvor glasperlgestrahlt sollte gut umsetzbar sein .

Langsam aber sicher gehts voran. Muss ja nebenbei noch studieren . 

Du kannst dir aber sicher sein, dass ich jede freie Minute nutze


----------



## duro e (25. Mai 2011)

ach ich mein fahren is bei uns grad auch nicht , im moment machen leute immer die rampen kaputt sodass wir damit beschäftigt sind täter ausfindig zu machen und zur rechenschaft zur ziehen bzw alles immer aufbauen.
dazu kommt das ich auch immer arbeiten muss und mir viel zeugs in die birne knalle            ( drehen, fräsen etc )


----------



## unchained (10. Juni 2011)

UPDATE:

Nach langer Zeit der Abwesenheit kann ich heute endlich wieder Neuigkeiten posten.

Ich habe heute, nachdem ich das letzte Mal den Alu-Klotz zurechtgefräst habe, die Zylinderbohrung und die beiden Deckelbohrungen gedreht. 

Zudem habe ich noch beide Montagedeckel gedreht. Ich habe noch in letzter Minute eine kleine Änderung an einer Dichtungsstelle vorgenommen. 

Morgen gehts dann direkt auf die Fräse. 

Hier nun ein paar Bilder der Fertigung.

1. 4-Backenfutter einbauen und Werkstück einspannen. Danach folgt das Ausrichten.




2. Anzentrieren und Material rausschaffen. 




3. Innendrehmeißel einmessen und los gehts.




4.Zwischenzeitliches Messen. Forget about Messschieber 




5.Passt, nun die Deckelansenkungen.




6.TEST: Deckel geht saugend hinein. Er schließt plan ab.




7.Beide Deckel gehen sauber hinein und lassen sich durch Belüftung entnehmen. 



8. Fertig:




9. Das ganze bei Licht: 




Die Zylinderbohrung hat eine gefühlsmäßig astreine Oberfläche und Maßhaltigkeit.


----------



## pfalz (10. Juni 2011)

yeah, es geht weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (11. Juni 2011)

saubere Arbeit, hätte auch gern diese Möglichkeiten......sehr schön.....


----------



## Master | Torben (24. Juni 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> Deswegen habs ichs gewählt... und wegen der guten chemischen Beständigkeit gegenüber Bremsflüssigkeit im Eloxierten Zustand.



Willst du auch die Innenflächen eloxieren? Du brauchst keine Maßhaltigkeit weil du durch die Radialdichtungen alles abfängst?
Ich hätte irgendwie schon Angst, dass sich das Eloxal innen abreigt (okok der Verstellkolben wird nicht jeden Tag 500x hin und her bewegt ) oder durch die Bremsflüssigkeit ablöst.

Ich hab nicht alles gelesen - hast du das Projekt als eins fürs Studium unterbekommen?

Edit will grad noch wissen, ob das Feingewinde am Verstellkolben reicht um zu verhindern, dass der Kolben durch den Bremsdruck verstellt werden kann.


----------



## DasMatti (24. Juni 2011)

Gleich auf der ersten Seite steht, dass das Projek für einen Biker aus dem Forum angefertigt wird, der die Bremsen nur noch mit einer Hand betätigen kann.

Das Feingewinde sollte genug Selbsthemmung haben - in Verbindung mit der Reibung der Dichtungen ist das kein Problem. (Siehe Druckpunktverstellung bei der Code - da wird der Kolben auch per Gewinde/Schnecke verstellt, und das ist nichtmal ein Feingewinde.)

Eloxal wird sich nicht abnützen (hab ka ob die Innenseite auch eloxiert werden soll - würd aber sinn machen). Eloxal ist mitunter einer der härtesten Oberflächenverdelungen überhaupt. Selbst Kugellager werden eloxiert(Solang der Werkstoff passt). Und die Standrohre an Federgabeln werden hartanodiesiert (entspricht eloxieren). Also auch das ist nicht kritisch.

ride on
matthias


----------



## Master | Torben (26. Juni 2011)

DasMatti schrieb:


> Gleich auf der ersten Seite steht, dass das Projek für einen Biker aus dem Forum angefertigt wird, der die Bremsen nur noch mit einer Hand betätigen kann.



Das weiß ich, ich dächte aber gelesen zu haben, dass der Chaini schauen wollte ob er das als Studiumsprojekt unterbekommt (oder war das eins seiner anderen Projekt  )

Ansonsten ist Eloxal sicher eine feine Sache - verändert allerdings die Passung (die dank der 0-Ringe aber nicht 100% sein muss) und ich glaube DOT Bremsflüssigkeit ist so ein fieses Zeug, dass es selbst Eloxal pwnd 


@ Unchained - ich hab in Erinnerung, dass die dieses WE neue Bilder posten wolltest... HER DAMIT     *lalalaaaa


----------



## DasMatti (26. Juni 2011)

also der matrialabtrag beim eloxieren bewegt sich im bereich von einigen µm. Wenns farbig eloxiert wird, sollte sich matrialabtrag, und farbeinbringung ca die waage halten.

Ob Dot eloxal beschädigen kann weiß ich nicht. Sind die Hopebremsen nicht auch komplett eloxiert? Ich denke da waren auch die Ausgleichbehälter von innen miteloxiert.


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Juni 2011)

Da sollte mal ein Eloxalerfahrener was richtig stellen!

Solange keine Schicht vorab abgetragen werden muss, ist Eloxal eine "rein" aufbauende Beschichtung. Ganz rein natürlich nicht, weil sich etwa 1/3 nach innen arbeitet und 2/3 nach außen aufbaut. Wenn man vorher genau soviel runter beizt wie man nachher aufbaut, würde es sicher gehen, aber diese Prozessart ist nicht üblich! In der Regel wird ein Teil so toleriert, dass nachher eine gewisse Schichtdicke aufgetragen werden kann. Da eben O-Ringe verwendet werden und wir von 10..20µm, also im Durchmesser max 40µm (0,04mm) sprechen ist es echt vernachlässigbar.

ABER: Eloxal ist eine der resitentesten Beschichtungen die es gibt, da kommt auch ein popeliges DOT nicht gegen an. Sprecht dem DOT mal nicht mehr Agressivität zu, als es ohnehin sinnloserweise schon hat.


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Juli 2011)

coole sache hier!

kurze anmerkungen:

das problem, dass sich das hydraulische übersetzungsverhältnis negativ ändert, wurde schon bedacht?
hat man einen hebel der zu einer bremse passt, wird der druckpunkt sehr matschig und der hebelweg weit.
andersrum, also dass der hebel zu 2 bremsen passt, wird die bremskraft bei einer abgeschalteten bremse dann sehr wenig 

die andere sache: warum machst du nicht auf das rote teil in der mitte 2 Dichtungen außen rum, die sich dann über die eine bohrung setzen(also im endeffekt sitzt dann eine dichtung auf jeder seite von dem zu schließenden löchlein, und du brauchst keine dichtheit mehr durch den verschiebbaren kolben selber erreichen. oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## DasMatti (18. August 2011)

und jetzt? wie schauts aus?


----------



## sockeo97 (19. August 2011)

will ich auch wissen is nähmlich ne richtig geile Sache hier.
Und Duro dafür dass dein kumpel trotz teilbehinderung dazu aufgerafft hat freeride zu Fahren bekommt er meinen gesamten Respekt.


----------



## unchained (20. August 2011)

Ich hatte in letzter zeit leider einige andere eiligere industrie und private projekte zu erledigen. jetzt sind ja zum glueck semesterferien und ich kann mich wieder dran setzten. stay tuned gruss andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevko (25. August 2011)

ne frage an die techniker unter euch!

ich hab nen adamant a3 20° rahmen und bei der ersten runde fahren habe ich gemerkt das ich mich tod strammpel.

Ich hab vorn 18 zähne und hinten 13. 

Was ist eurer meinung die beste übersetzung?!

Mfg

Kev


----------



## cmd (25. August 2011)

Stell deine Frage bitte hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=169429&page=67

Aber am besten wäre es, die Suchfunktion zu nutzen,
dann hättest Du schon deine Antwort,
denn das Thema wurde schon oft besprochen.


----------



## Sherco (25. August 2011)

Um trotzdem mal zu antworten: am 20" Fährst du standardmäßig 18-12.
Aber das wird das Problem mit dem Totstrampeln nicht lösen,ist nunmal der Nachteil an Trialrädern.Große Strecken kannst du damit nur sehr schwer fahren.


----------



## Friedbert (30. April 2012)

Jetzt ist einiges an Zeit vergangen, gibts denn etwas Neues? Ich fand es spannend! Es wäre schade, wenn es mitten auf dem Weg abgebrochen wurde.


----------



## der Benni (30. April 2012)

zu dem thema grade auf pinkbike gefunden 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Reality-Redesigned-The-GAUNTLET-Ep1-HM-12.html


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich nenn es mal "Ausgrabung"...
bremst er mit den Füßen?
Was ist hier draus geworden?


----------

